# Came home to some surprises!



## NicksWifey (Oct 22, 2008)

Ok, y'all may think this is a positive thread but I can assure, IT AIN'T!!!!!!!
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




I came home from studying at school tonight, armed with my McDonalds in hand, come on I was HONGRY ok?! I walked up the sidewalk to my building and rounded the corner to my apartment and what do I see, but my patio table, ON FIRE!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






There was all of this smoke and some flames, nothing too major, but enough to freak the hell out over! I was on my cell with my mom so I told her I would call her back. Meanwhile, I had dropped my beloved McDonalds bag on the ground and I'm frantically trying to find my keys so I can get inside and get a cup of water to douse that sucker. Around this time, my neighbor comes out to walk her dog and just stands there, watching me like the dumb cow that she is. I was cursing and finally found the keys, ran inside to get a cup of water and was able to put the small fire out. Turns out, Nick's lovely (insert gag face here 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) ashtray had caught fire and was the culprit. His ashtray also busted in the heat, it's a glass one. I always ask him to empty his nasty ass ashtray out, but he never does until it's all coming out of the top and sides, looking nasty. Now there is a huge puddle of soot, blackened water and burnt up cigarettes lying all over the patio table. Thank god I came home when I did, I can only imagine what would've happened had I stayed at school later. He needs to learn how to put out his cigs better from now on! Ashtrays are dangerous!

When I was finally able to gain composure and go inside to have myself a nice meal, I see my furry little friend the mouse go running across the kitchen floor. I've been trying to nail that sucka now for days and he keeps getting the bait and taking off with it.

Honestly, what a night, I just had to share with y'all


----------



## TamiChoi (Oct 22, 2008)

OMG, sorry to hear about your horrible night. Hope nothing like that ever happens again.


----------



## blindpassion (Oct 22, 2008)

Oh no! At first I thought you were going to say that your apartment was in fire inside and ruined! I'm so glad you were okay and so was your apartment 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. 

Mice are so frustrating, we had a few living in our place a few years ago and they took forever to catch.

Glad to hear you're okay haha!


----------



## sharkbytes (Oct 22, 2008)

omg!!  thank goodness you were okay.  I'm a smoker myself, and I ALWAYS fill the ashtrays with water when I'm finished, and then clean them right out.  You never know what could happen!  I'm sorry you didn't get to enjoy your McD's in peace~~


----------



## panther27 (Oct 22, 2008)

Oh noooo.That is so freakin scary,sorry to hear that,nobody should have to deal with that bs.I hope everything calms down for you and there is no more drama.Hugs


----------



## TISH1124 (Oct 22, 2008)

Britt that is so terrible, Glad you took care of it....

But I must admit as I am dying laughing now because I just knew you were gonna say you came home to those In Laws of yours lounging all over the place.... Not sure which would have been worse for you...the fire or the sight of them 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




!!   And the neighbor i.e Dumb Cow 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I am screaming over here!! 
And as far as the mouse....We had one and I stayed at my parents until he was taken hostage...Dead or Alive...Preferrably DEAD!!! He decided to die in the middle of the floor...I came home saw him...screamed for 5 straight minutes...Called my dh and told him My son and I would be sitting in my car until he came home to dispose of this MONSTER!!! We road around and stayed in the car for @ 4hrs waiting for him to come home. 

Moral of this story: I am terrified of mice..I will leave my husband, home, all my worldly possessions, yes including my MAC if I see a mouse/rat ..critter/varmit of any long tailed disease carrying, cheese eating kind! I will not however leave my son


----------



## purrtykitty (Oct 22, 2008)

Wow, you seriously need a vacation!  I'm glad things at least turned out OK, though.  You teach that boy a lesson in fire safety!


----------



## Hilly (Oct 22, 2008)

Girlllllllllllll...that is some crazy ish!


----------



## jennyfee (Oct 22, 2008)

wow... hope that teaches ur hubby a lesson  
glad ur okay!!!


----------



## NutMeg (Oct 22, 2008)

I think the mouse was adding insult to injury. Good thing you came home when you did.

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TISH1127* 

 
_Moral of this story: I am terrified of mice..I will leave my husband, home, all my worldly possessions, yes including my MAC if I see a mouse/rat ..critter/varmit of any long tailed disease carrying, cheese eating kind! *I will not however leave my son*



_

 
I thought that was the cutest thing I've heard all day. I am a little weird though.


----------



## TISH1124 (Oct 22, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *NutMeg* 

 
_I think the mouse was adding insult to injury. Good thing you came home when you did.



I thought that was the cutest thing I've heard all day. I am a little weird though. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 





  Kid must come too!! I'm weird too...So is Britt...she is a Hoot!!


----------



## blindpassion (Oct 22, 2008)

Wait until Rbella hears about this mouse thing...
She will be shaking in her socks.


----------



## TDoll (Oct 23, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TISH1127* 

 
_ 
But I must admit as I am dying laughing now because I just knew you were gonna say you came home to those In Laws of yours lounging all over the place.... Not sure which would have been worse for you...the fire or the sight of them 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




!!_

 











TISH...I was thinking the SAME thing.  

Geeeez Brit! You had a crazy night! I'm terrified of fire, so I would have probably crapped my pants...or overreacted and called the fire department from 20 feet away because I wouldn't have known what to do!!  
Thank the LORD you came home when you did! That could have been really really bad!!

About the mouse...he sounds like a sneaky one. You may just have to get a cat!


----------



## jdechant (Oct 23, 2008)

LOL...oh yah, a cat would take care of that problem in no time!! Glad your ok though!


----------



## MACATTAK (Oct 23, 2008)

Yikes!  Thankfully everything is okay.  I'd die if I saw a mouse running around!


----------



## ohnna-lee (Oct 23, 2008)

About the mouse who has taken residence in your home... get some Velvetta and smush that shit to the trigger plate. I swore I had a rat along with other many legged vistors who have been passing through my home. Turns out I was the rat and my vivid imagination had got the better of me one night while inhaling too much amonia... good shit I tell you!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Hope you catch the little shit and better luck on properly housetraining your man


----------



## Penn (Oct 23, 2008)

Thank goodness you came home when you did. I hope you tell Nick to be more careful with his cigarette butts or ashtray. A few years ago my house caught on fire in the middle of the night because this house that was a house away blew up and the blaze was so big that our neighbor's house [the one between the two of us] as well as ours was on fire too. They found out it was because of a cigarette butt that wasn't completely put out. Since it didn't die and it was on their patio, the gas from the bbq exploded. Their house completely burned down. I'd hate to see anything like that happen to anyone again.

I'm glad you are safe though


----------



## ohnna-lee (Oct 23, 2008)

You could always paint all your wood furniture with Boric Acid... it's a fire retardant.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Too bad you aren't dating Pinnochio


----------



## Rennah (Oct 23, 2008)

Borrow someone's cat.

My cats are great at catching mice, lizards, cockroaches, and other nasty creatures!

BTW I'm glad you got that fire out!  Sounds like maybe Nick should quit... it'll be safer & healthier for the both of you!


----------



## Willa (Oct 23, 2008)

Wow...
I'd have an heart attack if this happened to me!
What did Nick say???


----------



## rbella (Oct 23, 2008)

My cat is fucking useless.  She would befriend the mouse.  

OMG, that is so gross I can't stand it.  I don't know how you slept there. Mice are evil.  They are one step away from rats which eat your toes.  Not tryin to scare you, just lettin' you know that if you wanna take an AK-47 to that bitch, I wouldn't blame you.

Props to you girl, I woulda kicked some serious ass and gone major Linda Blair ala exorcist on my man for leaving the butts in the tray still smokin'.


----------



## AlluringTaxpaya (Oct 23, 2008)

So sorry about your night!  That was horrible!  And after a stressful day.....

Let me offer some advice on how to handle your furry friend.  I finally caught mine using good ole rat poison.  I sprinkled some pellets on my kitchen floor one night just before going to bed and he ate it. The only thing is once you know for sure he ate the poison (you must count the pellets) then you have to search for his body.  However, rest assured he is no longer terrorizing your home.  Good luck!


----------



## TISH1124 (Oct 23, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *rbella* 

 
_My cat is fucking useless. She would befriend the mouse. 

OMG, that is so gross I can't stand it. I don't know how you slept there. Mice are evil. They are one step away from rats which eat your toes. Not tryin to scare you, just lettin' you know that if you wanna take an AK-47 to that bitch, I wouldn't blame you.

Props to you girl, I woulda kicked some serious ass and gone major Linda Blair ala exorcist on my man for leaving the butts in the tray still smokin'._

 

I'm starting to get really afraid of you Danelle...More so than the Mice!! AND,  I am terrified of Mice!!!


----------



## rbella (Oct 23, 2008)

Fear me, TISH.  Fear me.


----------



## Penn (Oct 23, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *rbella* 

 
_My cat is fucking useless.  She would befriend the mouse.  

OMG, that is so gross I can't stand it.  I don't know how you slept there. Mice are evil.  They are one step away from rats which eat your toes.  Not tryin to scare you, just lettin' you know that if you wanna take an AK-47 to that bitch, I wouldn't blame you.

Props to you girl, I woulda kicked some serious ass and gone major Linda Blair ala exorcist on my man for leaving the butts in the tray still smokin'._

 
I couldn't help but laugh at this, you're so funny rbella, I think you just made my day haha


----------



## tiramisu (Oct 24, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *rbella* 

 
_Fear me, TISH.  Fear me.   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I don't know about the fire issue for Brit, but rbella, I am fearing your avatar... I don't know whether to laugh or cry. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




As far as the mouse trap issue... supergluing dry corn onto the trigger plate works fabulous.  Sorry but I make this fabulous suggestion under the assumption no one is a disease-carrying rodent covered in fur lover around here.


----------



## aleksis210 (Oct 24, 2008)

I have these diving gloves my dad gave me...They are to wear when going lobster diving, so that an eel or whatever else is lurking with lobsters under rocks can't bite you...I've worn them to catch snakes/mice/scorpion/iguana and a chipmunk in my garage/side of my house...And then I put them in a bucket and let them free far far away...I love animals..ahem..lol...but as far as the table being caught on fire...omg! I would have freaked out! But then later on it would have been kinda funny...if it was inside of the house that would have been a different story...
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Lookit! Sooo q...


----------



## nunu (Oct 24, 2008)

Oh wow! Sorry about that, i would've freaked out!!


----------



## ohnna-lee (Oct 24, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *aleksis210* 

 
_I have these diving gloves my dad gave me...They are to wear when going lobster diving, so that an eel or whatever else is lurking with lobsters under rocks can't bite you...I've worn them to catch snakes/mice/scorpion/iguana and a chipmunk in my garage/side of my house...And then I put them in a bucket and let them free far far away...I love animals..ahem..lol...but as far as the table being caught on fire...omg! I would have freaked out! But then later on it would have been kinda funny...if it was inside of the house that would have been a different story...
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Lookit! Sooo q...



_

 
That pic is definitely adorable. You are able to catch a mouse or rat with your gloved hands... kudos to you! I was finding it hard to catch a cricket without injuring it to put em back outside. It would have surely died in my home.


----------



## *KT* (Oct 24, 2008)

My tip for the mouse problem is use hot cocoa mix as the bait instead of cheese.  They have to sit there and lick it instead of picking it up and running off to eat it.  The one time I had a mouse, I literally caught him in under 3 hours with Nesquik.


----------



## TISH1124 (Oct 24, 2008)

We used Peanut Butter...worked like a charm! Nasty thangs!! Ugghhhh


----------



## NicksWifey (Oct 24, 2008)

I had used PB too, just a tiny little amount but he licked it off!
I'm too lazy to set another one, I just threw some cheese down there on the mousetrap I already had set. I still haven't heard it go off. I haven't seen any signs of the little jackass either lately. I really wish he would mooooove on upstairs to Bigfoot's sister, aka my upstairs neighbor. Her stomping around all hours of the night since she moved in last month, is probably what made the mouse [or mice] come out of hiding.


----------



## TISH1124 (Oct 24, 2008)

Brit...I'm not trying to be funny...But the little mice traps do not work..I hope you have a big trap...they step right over those little ones like...Ohhh  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 is this small road block to the cheese!!


----------



## NicksWifey (Oct 24, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TISH1127* 

 
_Brit...I'm not trying to be funny...But the little mice traps do not work..I hope you have a big trap...they step right over those little ones like...Ohhh 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 is this small road block to the cheese!!_

 
Damnit lol. I should've brought my BB gun with me before I moved out.


----------



## TISH1124 (Oct 24, 2008)

Girl we had the mice traps...I promise! Those lil dudes are strong..you have to get the big rat traps that look like they would pin down a squirrel...I was so dang scared my son was gonna loose a foot for days...We had to play hopscotch around ours...Because I made my dh place them everywhere....But we caught his tail!!! But we put poison in with the PB...Are you ready...He was in the middle of the floor because he ate his own leg off and then died a few feet away...The leg was still stuck on the trap my dh said. I hate those bastards!! They built a Golf Course behind our condiminium and must have disturbed their home


----------



## whittt8 (Oct 24, 2008)

Ewww to the mice! We live in the country and our house is surrounded by fields. And they just took the crops so that means mice will be visiting us soon. Mice/cockroaches/bugs/snakes/anything that isnt domesticated freak me out. I stood on a coffee table one time (when my hubby was stationed in Camp Lejeune, NC) for like an hour waiting on my husband to get home and kill a cockroach. I was pregnant at the time and had to pee like hell too, LOL. The funny part was that my cat and dog had the thing cornered and it was stuck on its back, so it couldnt get anywhere, haha. My dog was barking at it, LMAO. When my hubby came in he died laughing. I'm sure it was a funny sight, but it wasnt funny for me at the time, lol. 

And I know what you mean about your man's smoking! My hubby smokes too and he used to be horrible about his ashes. I finally bitched at him enough about it that he is doing better. It only took 4 years, LOL. I'm glad everything is okay though, that could've definitely been a disaster! Hope you're feeling well =)


----------



## ohnna-lee (Oct 25, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *whittt8* 

 
_Ewww to the mice! We live in the country and our house is surrounded by fields. And they just took the crops so that means mice will be visiting us soon. Mice/cockroaches/bugs/snakes/anything that isnt domesticated freak me out. I stood on a coffee table one time (when my hubby was stationed in Camp Lejeune, NC) for like an hour waiting on my husband to get home and kill a cockroach. I was pregnant at the time and had to pee like hell too, LOL. The funny part was that my cat and dog had the thing cornered and it was stuck on its back, so it couldnt get anywhere, haha. My dog was barking at it, LMAO. When my hubby came in he died laughing. I'm sure it was a funny sight, but it wasnt funny for me at the time, lol. 

And I know what you mean about your man's smoking! My hubby smokes too and he used to be horrible about his ashes. I finally bitched at him enough about it that he is doing better. It only took 4 years, LOL. I'm glad everything is okay though, that could've definitely been a disaster! Hope you're feeling well =)_

 
I have been doing a ton of research on how to take care of roaches, since the lady next door died her loving family let the place sit for 7 months!!!!!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.... yep I got the overflow. I freaked and was using the bombs constantly and even had Wetern Exterminator out. Only to be made to feel like the crazy lady. He found nothing but I still am seeing trails and spots!!!! EWWW! 

BORIC ACID! Buy it and use it, sprinkle it around floorboards and sweep the excess into cracks and cevices. It works by dehydrating the bug because it has to clean itself it ingests it and carries it back to the nest where it eventually dies then the others take care of the remains. It is safe for children and pets but kills the critters you don't want. Wear protective eye and mouth gear while spreading it though. Remember that the female roach is a biotch and her parting say is to drop a egg case before dying. So keep it up for about two weeks so you can get the babies too.


They don't like lavender, oh gosh my garage smells so pretty


----------



## coachkitten (Oct 25, 2008)

I am glad to hear that your place and you and Nick are ok.  That sucks and the mouse is just icing on the cake.


----------



## whittt8 (Oct 25, 2008)

LOL, they are hard sonsabitches to kill thats for sure. Annnd when we lived down south I researched it and found out that for every 1 you see during day light you have anywhere from 200 or more hiding inside. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 The roaches were in the house when we moved in, it was base housing. In fact they are probably still there driving another family apeshit. I'm so glad we dont have them at our house now. All I can say is I love my Orkin man 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ohnna-lee* 

 
_I have been doing a ton of research on how to take care of roaches, since the lady next door died her loving family let the place sit for 7 months!!!!!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.... yep I got the overflow. I freaked and was using the bombs constantly and even had Wetern Exterminator out. Only to be made to feel like the crazy lady. He found nothing but I still am seeing trails and spots!!!! EWWW! 

BORIC ACID! Buy it and use it, sprinkle it around floorboards and sweep the excess into cracks and cevices. It works by dehydrating the bug because it has to clean itself it ingests it and carries it back to the nest where it eventually dies then the others take care of the remains. It is safe for children and pets but kills the critters you don't want. Wear protective eye and mouth gear while spreading it though. Remember that the female roach is a biotch and her parting say is to drop a egg case before dying. So keep it up for about two weeks so you can get the babies too.


They don't like lavender, oh gosh my garage smells so pretty
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_


----------



## TISH1124 (Oct 25, 2008)

I am not reading this thread anymore..I have never seen a cockroach at my house..But I keep feeling something crawling on me all of a sudden since I have been reading this.......I'm buggin' out...


----------



## NicksWifey (Oct 25, 2008)

Tish, don't read this update, you won't like it! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





So Nick saw the SOB mouse earlier this morning, apparently it has a really long tail and is a little bigger than most mouse. The mouse I saw was of normal size, but it was also sorta dark and my eyes could've been playing tricks on me cause it was late at night. I asked him if it was a rat, and he said it wasn't big enough to be a rat, but more like a fat mouse. Of course it's fat, it's living here at my house! This mouse has so many goodies to choose from! 3 different kinds of Doritos, crackers, cakes, Pop Tarts, Halloween candy, etc. He must be putting in some serious work around here somewhere, but I'm not seeing any evidence of him/her busting into the food anymore or any crumbs lying around.
Nick set another trap this morning and he said when he went back into the kitchen, the bait was gone!
So that's it y'all! I'm going to buy some poison later at the store. I'm tired of this crap! The only thing I hate about that, is they go off somewhere to die and you won't know until it starts stinking. I guess if it smells rank in here, I will feel safe lol. I just want this damned thing out of here!


----------



## blindpassion (Oct 25, 2008)

^ ^ I hate those things!

Just be careful with the poison, if you have ANY animals, it can kill them, like cats, rabbits, hampsters, dogs, etc etc. So if you do have animals I would probably suggest not putting the poison out, unless its in a place that the animal 100% can't get to it. 

But otherwise, the poison seems to work well 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 we used it in our place.


----------



## MzEmo (Oct 25, 2008)

Girl, you should just tell him to quit. That way nothing like this would ever happen again. If i was you i would have probably just passed out. haha. thats how weak i am. Im glad your house is ok though. Teach him a lesson!

Mice? i would have probably passed out too...LOL


----------



## TISH1124 (Oct 25, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *NicksWifey* 

 
_Tish, don't read this update, you won't like it! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




So Nick saw the SOB mouse earlier this morning, apparently it has a really long tail and is a little bigger than most mouse. The mouse I saw was of normal size, but it was also sorta dark and my eyes could've been playing tricks on me cause it was late at night. I asked him if it was a rat, and he said it wasn't big enough to be a rat, but more like a fat mouse. Of course it's fat, it's living here at my house! This mouse has so many goodies to choose from! 3 different kinds of Doritos, crackers, cakes, Pop Tarts, Halloween candy, etc. He must be putting in some serious work around here somewhere, but I'm not seeing any evidence of him/her busting into the food anymore or any crumbs lying around.
Nick set another trap this morning and he said when he went back into the kitchen, the bait was gone!
So that's it y'all! I'm going to buy some poison later at the store. I'm tired of this crap! The only thing I hate about that, is they go off somewhere to die and you won't know until it starts stinking. I guess if it smells rank in here, I will feel safe lol. I just want this damned thing out of here!_

 
Damnit Brit..you knew my nosey ass was gonna read it!! I told you the small traps do not work you have to get the huge traps  for RATS  AND put poison on them..you don't have any pets so you should be good. We bought the poison that makes them decompose quickly as so they don;t stink when they die. I don't remember the name but ask someone at the Home Depot or whereever you are getting it... They love Bread...Put a small piece of fresh bread mixed w/peanut butter/poison right in front on top of the trap! I told you they are strong as hell!! Those small mice traps will not hold them...

Get several traps not just one and put them around the floor boards in the kitchen


----------



## rbella (Oct 25, 2008)

Ok, F*ck that sh*t.  That is so gross.  I say move.  For real.


----------



## TISH1124 (Oct 25, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *rbella* 

 
_Ok, F*ck that sh*t. That is so gross. I say move. For real._

 





















 Stop it!!


----------



## NicksWifey (Oct 26, 2008)

I GOT HIM!!!!!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I just used the regular old fashioned mouse trap, since the one I had was a piece of shit with this fake cheese pedal on there. I guess mice really do like cheese after all, cause this time I put cheese on this trusty Victor mousetrap and about 3 hours after setting it, SNAP! The mouse is dead and resting in peace in the dumpster in a plastic bag.
I'm going to keep a couple of traps out just to be on the safe side, but I think that took care of the problem.


----------



## TISH1124 (Oct 26, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *NicksWifey* 

 
_I GOT HIM!!!!!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I just used the regular old fashioned mouse trap, since the one I had was a piece of shit with this fake cheese pedal on there. I guess mice really do like cheese after all, cause this time I put cheese on this trusty Victor mousetrap and about 3 hours after setting it, SNAP! The mouse is dead and resting in peace in the dumpster in a plastic bag.
I'm going to keep a couple of traps out just to be on the safe side, but I think that took care of the problem._

 

Yep we had the old fashion catch a varmint Victor traps!! They are hideous but do the trick!! Sticky traps are a piece of crap!! 
Yeah I would keep a few out because mice never travel solo (EVER) just FYI don't hit me!!


----------

